# Middle Name for Alfie



## lolita1990

OH and I are more or less decided on calling LO Alfie but what do you think are nice middle names to go with it? Last name begins with a B and is one syllable.

Also, how do you convince your OH let you actually have a middle name. :wacko: He HATES them, I LOVE them. I think at times they can be the nicest part of a name, adding something that the first name on its own cant. I've told him I'm putting my foot down but he seems to feel just as strongly as I do! :dohh:

I like Alfie Thomas
Alfie Jack
Alfie Lewis


----------



## kassiaethne

alfie tomas sounds nice together. I dunno why he hates middle names. just gives a kid an alternative name when he gets bored of his first name. my sister went through a phase of insisting on being called by her middle name. and my aunt goes by her second name instead of her first because she feels more like a camille then a susan. 

when I heard alfie it reminded me of the lily allen song. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sr2Grfi3lFg

one of my fav singers ^_^


----------



## lolita1990

Haha I love Lilly Allen. I don't know why he hates them either, I guess he just thinks they're pointless...


----------



## kassiaethne

well as long as he doesn't hate em cuz of some hateful something bad thing. and he just thinks they are silly. prolly should just say well it's important to me and if it doesn't matter to you then why is it so hard to let me have this one? ya know? 

should bring up how I work with my husband. I weigh everything by how happy will it make him and How miserable will it make me to let him do it. And if his happiness would tip the scale over my miserableness...then I let him do it. 

ex:
He wins: 

he wants a guitar

I don't really care either way

will make him happy because hes been wanting one for years

we have the money for it

well then guess he can have his guitar

He Loses:

he wants to go visit his mother for 2 months

I don't get along with the woman and she drives me equally as nuts as I seem to drive her by just breathing

he loves his mom but gets to see her every few months compared to me seeing my family every 2 years


My being miserable will be 100% guarenteed

Him being happy will not outweight my misery

We aren't visiting for 2 months and he can go by himself if he really wants to...

see what I mean?

So if you go by that scale

You want a middle name

He doesn't

it is important to you

won't really bother him longer then the 2 seconds it takes to write the second name then won't think about it again till a formal occation pops up

You win on that scale because your happiness would outweigh his unhappiness overall in the long run.

sooooo maybe try that tactic?


----------



## lolita1990

Anyone else...? 

Thank you in advance x


----------



## lewood88

i love james as a boys middle name dont know why lol but alfie james goes :)


----------



## lolita1990

lewood88 said:


> i love james as a boys middle name dont know why lol but alfie james goes :)

I agree! I like it x


----------



## lewood88

:happydance: yaaaay if i was haveing a boy i wanted blake james but im haveing a girl and ive gone compeletly different and picked Arwen Ava x


----------



## Rumba

I like it.


----------



## kstan

My alfie is an alfie james. Its such a popilar name tho . I wish I would havw chosen another name now x


----------



## bumblebeexo

Alfie James
Alfie Jacob
Alfie Ryan
Alfie Alexander
Alfie John
Alfie Jack
Alfie Joe
Alfie Sam
Alfie Gary
Alfie Ben
Alfie William
Alfie Liam
Alfie Daniel


----------

